# Security Update - Embassy Notice



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Dear Members of the British Community,

There are reports that the national association for change along with the 6th April, and other political movements are calling for demonstrations around the country tomorrow Friday 23 December 2011. This is in response to the recent violent actions in Tahrir Square and the nearby Cabinet Office by the Military.

You are advised to stay away from any demonstrations.

Stay safe and have a very Merry Christmas.

Regards

Yvette Keriakos
Senior Consular Assistant


----------

